# A propos de la commande 'sips'



## Monsieur Doux-Dingue (11 Septembre 2007)

Après plusieurs test sur iMac Panther, Macmini Tiger, MacBook Tiger avec les mêmes fichiers ouverts en lecture et en écriture.

les syntaxes :

sips -s dpiHeight 600.000 -s dpiWidth 600.000 /Users/xx/Desktop/test.jpg
sips -s dpiHeight 600 -s dpiWidth 600 /Users/xx/Desktop/test.jpg
sips --setProperty dpiHeight 600.000 --setProperty dpiWidth 600.000 /Users/xx/Desktop/test.jpg
sips --setProperty dpiHeight 600 --setProperty dpiWidth 600 /Users/xx/Desktop/test.jpg --out /Users/xx/Desktop/test2.jpg

et toutes leurs variantes fonctionnes sur les systèmes 10.3.9, 10.4.9 et 10.4.10 en Power PC

Malgré une absence de message d'erreur et un comportement "normal" dans le terminal la modification de résolution ne se fait pas sur le MacBook. A noter que d'autres utilisation de cette même commande (sips) sur MacBook fonctionnent parfaitement.

Voilà pour les symptômes. On dirait une particularité autistique d'Intel ???
Une solution ?


----------



## da capo (11 Septembre 2007)

pas de solution mais la comande en lecture d'info fonctionne-t-elle ?

sips -g all /Users/xx/Desktop/test.jpg


----------



## Monsieur Doux-Dingue (11 Septembre 2007)

Oui sans probl&#232;me, C'est juste le setProperty de r&#233;solution qui cafouille


----------



## da capo (11 Septembre 2007)

Et une commande de redimensionnement passe ?

sips -s --resampleHeightWidthMax 600 /Users/xx/Desktop/test.jpg


----------



## Monsieur Doux-Dingue (11 Septembre 2007)

Oui pareil...


----------



## da capo (11 Septembre 2007)

Tu aurais le moyen d'essayer sur un autre macbook ? Parce que cela me semble &#233;trange tout de m&#234;me.

Je ne vois pas pourquoi certaines machines n'aurait qu'un acc&#232;s limit&#233; &#224; des commandes du terminal.


----------



## SuperCed (11 Mars 2009)

Je voudrais juste savoir si la commande sips existe sous Linux.

En fait, j'essaye simplement de détecter un profil couleur. Un équivalent de sips -g profile Sanstitre-1.jpg mais sur Linux.

Connaissez vous un moyen de le faire sur Linux?

Merci


----------



## bompi (11 Mars 2009)

Je ne pense pas que _sips_ existe ailleurs que sur OS X. Mais si cela fait partie de Darwin, tu pourras peut-être le compiler pour Linux.

J'envoie côté UNIX.


----------



## EricKvD (18 Mars 2009)

La commande en question ne semble pas dispo dans Ubuntu installé en base.


----------



## bompi (18 Mars 2009)

Bin oui puisque c'est une commande créée par Apple. Il faudrait regarder dans Darwin (seul, hors-Aqua donc) si cette commande est présente et en récupérer les sources le cas échéant.

Mais j'ai un doute


----------



## EricKvD (18 Mars 2009)

Ok... Donc, je ne sais pas répondre car ici, je tourne un Ubuntu du PC... pas sur Mac. :rose:


----------



## SuperCed (27 Mars 2009)

Bon, j'ai fait le bourrin, je parse le fichier image brut en cherchant la chaine "sRGB" et ça marche plutôt bien.

Merci


----------

